# Chocolate Cream Truffles-Perfect for Valentines Day



## SmileyChef (Feb 10, 2005)

I found this recipe from Kraft foods but I’ve had so much fun trying to change the end product with different ingredients. I thought this would be a great posting since Valentines Day is so nearby.


*Chocolate Cream Truffles *
1 pkg (8oz) Cream Cheese softened
1 Tbsp honey
1 Tbsp almond flavored liqueur
4 squares of semi-sweet baking chocolate (melted)
¼ c unsweetened cocoa

Steps:
(1)	Beat cream cheese, honey and liqueur with electric mixer on medium speed until well blended. 
(2)	Stir in melted chocolate 
(3)	Cover and refrigerate for about 2-3 hours or until firm
(4)	Now this final step should be done when you are just about ready to serve the truffles-make balls using about a tablespoonful of mixture and roll in cocoa powder. (The reason I save this for serving time is the truffles suck up the cocoa and it disappears after about an hour or so.)


I’ve also used strawberry cream cheese which is absolutely delicious for this. And when presenting this to my friends I also dabbed a little dark chocolate syrup on the top of the truffles. My next attempt is to dip the entire truffle in some melted chocolate.


----------

